# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  Τελικά υπάρχει κανένας ενδιαφερόμενος για ασύρματο δίκτυο Ρόδου;

## newbornlife

Ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου αλλά να μην έχει υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις. Οι συνθήκες μου είναι δύσκολες. Complicated που λένε.

----------


## mpex2006km

Για σου φίλε newbornlife. Μένω Παστίδα, δεν είμαι και κανένας παντογνώστης του Wi-Fi (ίσα ίσα τα basics). Δεν δούλεψα ποτέ wi-fi σε point to point καταστάσεις αλλά λέω να ξεκινήσω. 

Με Εκτίμηση Κωνσταντίνος.

----------

